# Auto Express Roadster photo shoot day out!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Auto Express magazine are running a "Used Car special" and need a TT Roadster in good condition that's about three years old for a photo shoot. They are wondering if any of our members would be able to help. The shoot is set to take place on Tuesday 31st of January at Junction Eleven Studio in Banbury Oxon. They don't need to drive the car as it will be a static shoot. They'd need the car at Banbury by 9.30am on Tuesday and should be finished by 4.00pm. Auto Express will pay any reasonable transportation costs and expenses and will provide lunch and refreshments throughout the day. They ask - if anyone is interested to email : lesley_harris (at) dennis.co.uk or call Lesley Harris on 07768 533984.

Perhaps you might also like to white up your experience of this event for _absoluTTe_ magazine - I'm sure it could be an interesting day


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We're off to Banbury on Tuesday.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got back, had a great day, plenty of pictures taken. Two weeks to wait now until the magazine comes out.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Jeff


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The mag is out now, we even made the front cover.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll have to look in the newsagent


----------

